# DTP and Pre-Ground



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I used my new DTP for the first time yesterday. As I do not have a grinder yet and have some pre-ground I thought I would try it to see what it was like.

I know 99%+ of people on the forum have a grinder but I was hoping some people would have experience with pre-ground.

The DTP comes with pressurised and non pressurised baskets. I have some illy and some lavazza rosso and found the illy too fine for the french press but the lavazza worked well.

I tried the illy with a pressurised basket and it was ok but has anyone tried pre-ground in an un-pressurised basket?


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep, I've the same coffee machine - and started it primarily using Lavazza Rosso (pre-ground).

It won't taste as nice as freshly ground beans, but that aside I made sure that I followed the instructions and used the pressurised basket.

If you use the un-pressurised, it just pours through the filter in what seems milliseconds, and there is no 'crema' what-so-ever; or at least from my experience doing so.

The pressurised provided me with something which poured over the generally expected timescale, with the generally expected taste/crema/etc.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I will have a go using the lavazza in the pressurised basket as this may work better than the illy. It's just the illy is so fine I think it may work with the un-pressurised basket.

I guess I can try both and see.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weymouth said:


> I tried the illy with a pressurised basket and it was ok but has anyone tried pre-ground in an un-pressurised basket?


I used Illy preground in the single unpressurised basket.

10.0g in.

Weigh into a cup/glass, shake it & tip into the PF (easier with a funnel).

Tap PF down & a couple of side hand taps to level, tamp flat to the depth of the steel edge of the tamper.

36g out.

It was OK, just as I'd expect it to taste.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

@MWJB will have a better idea than I, but at least a way to try both coffee types.

I does get easier once you have a grinder - even if it's just a basic one like I have!!


----------

